# DOA decoys



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

Does anybody run DOA decoys? What are your thoughts on them? I have a few Dakota lessers and from my understanding they are similar to the DOA decoys, is this true?..how do they compare to other decoys like original Bigfoot?


----------



## Rich102065 (Mar 17, 2014)

I bought a ozen to try thi past season. I also use Bigfoots and Dakota XFD's.

I wanted to find out if they were as durable as advertised. They held up great. Tossed them in the trailer without bagging them and didn't have any paint or flocking issues. Took a couple of tries to get the base/motion figured out. I think they might be a little larger then the Lessors, def smaller then the others but I liked having the variation in size in the spread.

I will be adding more to my spread.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have 30 dozen DOAs and really like them. Similiar to Dakota's but I think the paint and flocking are nicer on the DOAs. I sold my Dakota's to buy DOAs and I'm glad I did


----------



## MnGooseHunter5 (Apr 1, 2013)

Saw them at game fair and was really impressed. If I was in the market to buy new decoys I think DOAs would be my choice. Great looking, nice bases, and super durable.


----------



## hedning (Sep 11, 2014)

Bought a few from http://www.doadecoys.com/ last year on recommendation of my neighbour - they were great. Paint and flocking is better than the Dakotas as someone mentioned.


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

I bought a dozen of the feeders... I really like the one piece durable rubber body..a few things I don't, the motion of the feeders can be stopped like nothing as the beak sits inches off the ground and is stopped byany sort of stubble.. I also believe, in my opinion, the feather detail on my dakota lessers blows the paint scheme of DOA out of the water.. Don't get me wrong,I'm not going to sell them, but when i want different dekes I will be sticking with dakota lessers.


----------



## Viskey (Dec 17, 2014)

hungoverhunter said:


> I bought a dozen of the feeders... I really like the one piece durable rubber body..a few things I don't, the motion of the feeders can be stopped like nothing as the beak sits inches off the ground and is stopped byany sort of stubble.. I also believe, in my opinion, the feather detail on my dakota lessers blows the paint scheme of DOA out of the water.. Don't get me wrong,I'm not going to sell them, but when i want different dekes I will be sticking with dakota lessers.


I would actually say the opposite about the detail. the dakota's look like black blobs out there and there feather marks are all a consistant pattern. DOA's have a nice color contrast and dont just look like black spots in a field. They feather detail is good and is a natural pattern of feather detail...

but maybe it was a certain run of the dakota lessers and they fixed that now, i dont know, just going off of what i seen hunting with some buddy's that use the dakotas


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I think personally that most of the fullbodys out there look (somewhat) the same to real geese flying in the air.
The most important thing to me is the durability, and the ease of setting up. That's my 2 sense anyways


----------



## Midwestduckhunter (Apr 2, 2014)

On most days what full-bodied decoys you are using is on the bottom of this list of what dictates how the hunt will turn out.


----------

